# De ce "vroiam" iar nu "vream"?



## veilau

Sunt un finlandez si incerc sa invat limba romana singur fara profesor. Am scris ” In tinerete vream sa studiez limbile”, dar un prieten al meu din Romania a spus ca nici un caz se spune la imperfect ”vream” dar ”vroiam”. Nu inteleg de ce? Stiu ca se spune cu verbul ” a voi” la imperfect ”voiam”, dar de ce ”vroiam”? Care este conjugatorea corecta pentru ”a vrea”?


----------



## amaranth

eu vroiam/tu vroiai/el,ea vroia/noi vroiam/voi vroiati/ei vroiau...daca imi aduc bine aminte. Oricum prietenul tau are dreptate. Salut!

 a spus ca nici intr-un caz se spune la imperfect ”vream” dar ”vroiam”. 
P.S. O mica corectura, sper ca nu te deranjeaza..


----------



## alakazam

veilau said:


> Sunt un finlandez si incerc sa invat limba romana singur fara profesor. Am scris ” In tinerete vream sa studiez limbile”, dar un prieten al meu din Romania a spus ca nici un caz se spune la imperfect ”vream” dar ”vroiam”. Nu inteleg de ce? Stiu ca se spune cu verbul ” a voi” la imperfect ”voiam”, dar de ce ”vroiam”? Care este conjugatorea corecta pentru ”a vrea”?


Mă tem că prietenul tău, ca şi amaranth de altfel, nu are dreptate. În limba română există mai multe verbe care exprimă dorinţa, printre care „a vrea_"_ şi „a voi_"_. Persoana a 3-a, imperfect, este „vream_"_ pentru «a vrea» şi „voiam_"_ pentru «a voi». Forma „vroiam" este considerată incorectă de către Academia Română, dar este utilizată mai ales în vorbirea de zi cu zi (forma orală a limbii), dar uneori şi în scris, de către persoane ignorante în ceea ce priveşte corectitudinea gramaticală.
Este corect cum ai spus tu, „În tinereţe vream să studiez limbile_"_, NU „vroiam_"_.

Dacă nu înţelegi ce am scris aici din cauză că este în română, pot să îţi traduc în engleză.
Dacă mai ai alte întrebări, nu ezita să le adresezi.


----------



## veilau

Multumesc mult pentru raspunsuri la intrebarea mea. PS. Nu ma deranjeaza deloc daca cineva corecteaza greselile mele.


----------



## amaranth

Atunci trebuie sa iti cer scuze veilau. Se vede ca pana la urma nu imi aduceam aminte bine


----------



## beenni

Este adevarat ca imperfectul de la "a vrea" este "vream" iar imperfectul de la "a voi" este "voiam". Insa in limba actuala se considera ca verbul "a vrea" este un verb neregulat supletiv ceea ce inseamna ca poseda timpuri provenite de la verbe diferite. Ceea ce se recomanda in vorbirea standard este sa se zica la prezent "eu vreau, tu vrei, el vrea, noi vrem, voi vreti, ei vor" pe cand la imperfect "eu voiam, tu voiai, el voia, noi voiam, voi voiati, ei voiau". Forma "vroiam" este un hibrid si, asa cum s-a zis mai sus, este incorecta din punct de vedere academic insa foarte utilizata in limba vorbita. Cred ca observatia lui Alakazam cum ca aceasta din urma forma este folosita de persoane ignorante este putin cam dura. Multa lume educata o foloseste pentru ca este foarte bine incetatenita in vorbirea de zi cu zi. Cat despre forma "eu vream, tu vreai, el vrea, noi vream, voi vreati, ei vreau", desi corecta este rar utilizata si are o oarecare, ma face sa cred, coloratura arhaica sau regionala. Aceasta din urma observatie este personala asa ca accept idei complet contrare ei.


----------

